# Brighton with the old cars - Sunday November 6 - honk honk



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2011)

Time again for that most curiously British of events, the London to Brighton veteran car run. 
As has been the practice for the last four years, a motley crew of cyclists will meet and follow the ride to the coast.

This year the ride is a collaboration between Lewisham Cyclists and Southwark Cyclists, and while we will stick with the East Croydon
station meeting point, the ride will begin this year nearer to the vehicle start.

Meeting outside Lambeth North tube station at 7.15 for a quick getaway, we should see the smaller vehicles and those mobile coal
scuttles that have passed through Croydon before we would have joined the ride.

We will then follow the ride down to East Croydon to meet anyone who has been unable to join us at the start, meeting outside East Croydon Railway Station at 8.15

Always a great atmosphere. Lots of spectators to cheer everyone on. 

This will be a fast ride, as we sprint to overtake cars, only to stop again and watch them go past, while waiting a little for others to
catch up. However there will be others who wish to make it a more leisurely day, and will follow the cars at their own pace

Start planning your butties for our Crawley stop where we'll pause with the cars. Then another pause at Ansty where beer and snacks are usually available. But do bring food and a good lock to share should we rest a while in Brighton. (Late news suggests the Ansty pub may be no more...watch this space). Neither First Capital Connect or Southern have published their engineering works timetable for November yet, so fingers crossed for a normal service and no repeat of last years detour to Haywards Heath.

Tom Crispin will be arranging a slower family orientated excursion; details will be found hereabouts soon *here*

Full details of the Veteran car run *here*

Details of feeder rides and other stuff will appear here on the Lewisham Cyclists webpage *here* and the Southwark Cyclists webpage *here*

We've only had one wet ride, weather usually cold and misty damp to start with the sun making an appearance from mid morning.

Get the date in your diary now!


Bill.


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Oct 2011)

it was a really great ride last time around. Should be up for this again


----------



## rb58 (2 Oct 2011)

1567877 said:


> Registers a provisional interest.



And me.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2011)

I have a cranky inclination...
however, there are cures apparently.

By the way, this is a Sunday morning, non? Ergo the ride starts from Wellington Arch shurely?


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2011)

Another provisionally interested!!


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Oct 2011)

Yes, it's taking place again this year. Last year was the biggest ever.

Many thanks to Bill and Southwark Cyclists for making this year's outing a joint Lewisham and Southwark Cyclists event.

Full details below - note slightly different than before.

If I'm available, I'll be doing the normal Greenwich Cutty Sark Gardens/Forest Hill/East Croydon run to join the route/meet up with Bill, but can't promise as yet.

Enjoy folks.

One important thing - this is an LCC group ride so it will be the usual pleasantly mixed bunch of folks, not hardened racers.

Enjoy (and lots of other great rides on there as well):

http://lewishamcycli...uk/eventsrides/


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Oct 2011)

Excuse the bump, but for those of you hesitating I'd suggest that (providing it's not raining) this is about as much fun as it's possible to have on a bike. The Crocksters are a friendly bunch, very proud of their machines, and always willing to chat. We rode down from Streatham, and people were lining the streets from about six thirty in the morning. From then on it was just one big moving party.

I would be a bit concerned if it was raining, though. Braking and steering is a bit rudimentary.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks Dell for the plug.

Tis truly great fun.

Tis also maybe the most fun you'll have all year riding amongst cars.

But of course be careful of somewhat old tech brakes.

Some pics of last year's outing.

http://picasaweb.goo...301191803831122


Youtube vid - longer than our actual route but it met up with us at East Croydon.

Folks may recognise some folks they know, including me.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qIX99QhNKzk


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2011)

Don't know if you know, don't know if you care, but the pub at Ansty, The Ansty Cross, where quite a few stopped for drinks last year, has been closed for much of this year. Will have a gander on my way home tonight.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2011)

Yes Greg, I heard this a fair while ago via this forum or another.

I care a lot - it was a wonderful place to stop for a pint and enjoy the atmosphere before the final push to Brighton. We've stopped there every year.

Yes, please double check and I'll let the ride leader know - I've already told him the rumours of its closure but it would be good to give him some definite recent news.

He may well choose to stop there anyway as it's such a good viewing point/place to regroup. 

I think I know you (sorry - awful memory and particularly bad at putting forum names to live people) - hoping to be along myself in the end but in a feeder/subsidiary role.

Roll on Sunny November Sunday and sharing the road


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> I care a lot - it was a wonderful place to stop for a pint and enjoy the atmosphere before the final push to Brighton. We've stopped there every year.
> 
> Yes, please double check and I'll let the ride leader know - I've already told him the rumours of its closure but it would be good to give him some definite recent news.
> 
> He may well choose to stop there anyway as it's such a good viewing point/place to regroup.




shut as a very shut thing. huge 'to let' sign on the front. petrol station next door still doing a roaring trade.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2011)

1567889 said:


> In beer?



No you'd want the one at Albourne if you want beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Oct 2011)

1567891 said:


> That's OK it'll wait until I reach The Bastardmakers



A splendid hostelry. I know it well. Though I prefer the evening star. So handy for the station.


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> this is about as much fun as it's possible to have on a bike.


Right. In that case, I'm in.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks to IanR for his continued enthusiasm for this ride and for sorting the glitch we got ourselves into with a double thread.

Info on my feeder ride follows.


1: Cutty Sark Gardens Greenwich near the tunnel entrance for a PROMPT departure at 7:15. WE WILL NOT WAIT.

riding FAST to


2: Forest Hill rail station forecourt for a PROMPT departure at 7:45. We will not leave before this time (and always a chance of a slight delay en route) but once there and it’s gone 7:15 we will go.


Riding pretty fast to the final pick up with Bill.


3: Outside East Croydon railway station at 8:15 to meet Bill and the rest of the group.

Then it’s off to join the cars.

Bill does point it out, but to stress – PLEASE bring your own food if at all possible. There’s no sit down food stop and though there is a halt in Crawley town centre as usual, it’s far better to carry your food and munch it there rather than wandering off and possibly getting lost/left behind.

Bring lights of course. It shouldn’t have to be said, but last year – Grr.

Some stuff to get you in the mood - start puckering your lips for the inimitable mouth organ theme.

Original rather wonderful theme to practice on, though not the most exciting video accompaniment:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qOCB57OMGg&feature=related<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">

Rather better video, including the caption "Ambrose shows Rosalind Alan's headgasket"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGWsX3Rxe8&feature=related<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">


This is of course the unofficial race back to town - we will be endeavouring to navigate south. 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgiv_I2TkNc&feature=related<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">

Another clip: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=alI2zi887NE<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">

Mouth organs optional, but do check your brakes. Also please check your tyres for debris before the ride. We want to keep moving.


Contact: Paul, 07957 209322 for info on the feeder ride detailed above.
For info on the main body of the ride, please phone Bill – mobile number on the Lewisham Cyclist’s web link at the top

A Lewisham Cyclists/Southwark Cyclists LCC ride


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2011)

there is some roadside catering. I recall getting a coffee from the Scouts just south of Reigate, and there's plenty of shops in Cuckfield. Personally I shall be saving myself for the Madeira.........


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there is some roadside catering. I recall getting a coffee from the Scouts just south of Reigate, and there's plenty of shops in Cuckfield. Personally I shall be saving myself for the Madeira.........



There is usually some thing to be had in Handcross also...


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2011)

I know a lot of you favour the Madeira - a fair chance that a few of us, if the weather's up for it (it has been at least two years) will be heading for the beach and some fish and chips and a beer - something wonderful about sitting on a British beach with cycling pals in November.

Out of interest though, as the Bastardmakers does sound interesting, is it "bike friendly?"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Oct 2011)

A quelle heure est le peloton s'attendre à arriver à Crawley High Street? Je vais probablement faire une boucle à partir de là bas quelque part au nord de Londres-sur-mer et retour à la maison pour le petit dejeuner.

Bruxelles is starting to influence me.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2011)

IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE

As announced above, this is primarily an LCC Lewisham Cyclists/Southwark Cyclists ride and while telling folks that it is not for beginners we do try to keep a mixed bunch of folks socially together with fairly regular regroups. We like it that way.

Inevitably, especially as the ride has grown, some folks do shoot ahead.

One important caution. The first year we did this ride, due to understandably limited opportunities to survey the route, we ended up on a bit of A road just north of Brighton which is a virtual multi-lane motorway. Yes it was fun in a mad mad way, but it isn’t advised. And so, like all years after the first one, the leader will not go that way.

The road in question is just after the descent from Clayton Hill, the last hill before Brighton. We come down the A273 but turn right into Pyecombe just before this becomes the madness that is the marked-green A23. If you end up on this, you enter a multi-lane highway and then encounter a tricky fast feed into a roundabout with cars trying to go left towards Lewes or straight on to Brighton.

To avoid it we will be turning right to go via Pyecombe onto a national cycle route. 

You can see the road in question here:

http://g.co/maps/zybry

After following the cycle route for a short distance, we will rejoin the main road for the triumphal zip down to Brighton and the pier.

If you do take the fast road, be warned.

Apart from this, the rest of the ride follows the exact route taken by the cars. That's what makes it so special.

Here’s looking forward to a great day.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

Another safety notice.

Can I also say that those who are joining the ride for the first time. 

It's not advisable to stop in front of any of the vintage cars at junctions or traffic lights. Some of these old cars take a very long time to stop, if stop at all. Brakes seemed to have been an afterthought on some of these contraptions. So be aware and keep to the side of the road if there are cars coming up behind you.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2011)

Very good point Ian - thanks.

I'll tell folks at the stops of my feeder ride about this - Bill and me will tell folks at East Croydon as well (I think you're probably joining there) but any help you can give with that there will be great.

Should be a great ride


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

Yep, I will meet you at Croydon


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, I will meet you at Croydon




Meet at the DT first?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Meet at the DT first?



yep


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Meet at the DT first?



What time? Assuming the weather is ok etc, I'll be along


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> What time? Assuming the weather is ok etc, I'll be along



leave DT @ 7.30am. So say 7.20am


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Oct 2011)

In answering someone's question elsewhere I found this.

I assume it's shot by one of the old car folk but it gives a good impression I think of the way we run the main ride, the joyful flavour of the day, what it's like to ride amongst these things, the wonderful autumn weather (here's hoping)

enjoy:

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2011)

1567900 said:


> A dix heures et midi ou onze heures peut etre



D'accord. If I can get a pass from both my jogging club Sunday morning helper duties and the lovely Helen I shall endeavour to rendezvous at Crawley High Street.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

GregCollins said:


> D'accord. If I can get a pass from both my jogging club Sunday morning helper duties and the lovely Helen I shall endeavour to rendezvous at Crawley High Street.



Greg.
We usually stop at the Southern end of the hight street where it meets the *junction* of Haslet Avenue.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2011)

I know it well.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Oct 2011)

Although coffee, bacon butties and bread pudding are available from Ifield Scouts outside the Brewery Shades at the Northern end. 

Just sayin, like.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Although coffee, bacon butties and bread pudding are available from Ifield Scouts outside the *Brewery Shades* at the Northern end.
> 
> Just sayin, like.



The Shades. Such vivid memories, the bar billiards, the punches thrown, the bottles ducked, the broken furniture dodged, the mad, drunken 'run for your life' sprints down the High Street and away into West Green. Once got chased all the way to the hospital.... lost 'em in A&E.

Happy days.

I may come in from the north and head out south then.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2011)

The Ifield scouts nosh sounds tempting but we meet at the southern end as it's a good place to rest awhile and watch the cars set off again, some maybe over-optimistically, spluttering and steaming, with variously dressed drivers and passengers, for the second leg of their run to the coast.


----------



## Alberto (1 Nov 2011)

Weather permitting, Lucy and I will join from Lambeth so will see some of you at Croydon? What time are we expecting to get to Brighton? Also, I may be up for a ride back to the smoke.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2011)

Alberto said:


> What time are we expecting to get to Brighton? Also, I may be up for a ride back to the smoke.



Ah, a while since I led any rides but I never tired of the "when" question.  A bit hard to say as it's a mixed ride and we try to keep generally together (managed by regular regroupings as it's not safe to ride in a big group on this ride). The first year we hit Brighton by 1:30 and were back in south London in daylight (by train) even after a sit and nosh on the beach. Ian tattoo beat messiah above may be planning to ride back with a group - I think he did last year.
Short answer - you could be back in London with lots of the day left. Definitely the evening.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2011)

Yes if the weather is kind I will be cycling back. With a few others no doubt. Glad to have you along Alberto, Lucy too. You will both enjoy this. It's one of the cycling highlights of the year for me.


----------



## LucyBP (1 Nov 2011)

Well, I will definitely be getting the train back, once over the north and south downs in a day is enough for me! But really hoping to join if the weather is alright.


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Nov 2011)

Assuming I am over this dam manflu i am still up for this. Wont be riding back so will be getting a train to Croydon if any one wants to join me yelling "group save"


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Nov 2011)

Quick note.

Another bunch have decided to jump on the bandwagon and meet at precisely the same place a bit before and leave 15 mins before. For reasons best known to themselves. The Lewisham/Southwark Cyclists ride will leave at 8:15 or soon afterwards - definitely not before. It will be led by the rather distinctive looking Bill from Southwark Cyclists. I will also be around from Lewisham Cyclists - turning up with a feeder ride from SE London pretty much on the dot at 8:15. Quick pause then off.

Paul


----------



## rb58 (2 Nov 2011)

I'm planing to join the group cycling back.	

Alberto - last year it was well and truly dark when we got back to London, so lights are a definite. Long range forecast suggests a strong tailwind to Brighton and lots of huffing and puffing for the return.


----------



## Alberto (2 Nov 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. Looking forward to it. Hope winds are not too bad on the way back..


----------



## velovoice (2 Nov 2011)

1567919 said:


> I will have a spare ticket good for Brighton to East Croydon at 4:00.



Will PM you in case you've still got this...


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Nov 2011)

the Met Office is predicting dry, 13 degrees, NNE wind. Could hardly be better - for those of us doing the rehydration thing in Brighton

I'll be taking the train back, and I've got a network card, which will get two additional people tickets to Clapham Junction at two thirds price


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2011)

Weather looking good.

Some late notes/reminders

Please bring two spare tubes - we want to keep moving - this ride has a
mad rhythm of its own.

No sit-down lunch stop at all -
bring sandwiches or something that counts as lunch in addition to
snacks/on-the-go fuel - you can eat this at the
traditional pause at the south end of Crawley High Street.

No formal back-marker as such on this ride (I know it sounds odd but
it's the only way to run it without
killing the ride) - if you manage to trail the first group on the first leg
to Crawley and don't get swept up by Tom
Crispin's intrepid group following behind, get yourself to the south end of
Crawley High Street where we will be
pausing a fair while to eat our butties etc.

Following the route after Croydon is very easy - just follow the loads of
temporary signs (usually blue RAC or yellow
AA I think - can't remember) the mad chuffing cars, the crowds.

Please read the safety information above.

Enjoy.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> Quick note.
> 
> Another bunch have decided to jump on the bandwagon and meet at precisely the same place a bit before and leave 15 mins before. For reasons best known to themselves. The Lewisham/Southwark Cyclists ride will leave at 8:15 or soon afterwards - definitely not before. It will be led by the rather distinctive looking Bill from Southwark Cyclists. I will also be around from Lewisham Cyclists - turning up with a feeder ride from SE London pretty much on the dot at 8:15. Quick pause then off.
> 
> Paul



Re-quoted for reminder.... take note peeps...


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2011)

Ian - sorry - sent you a direct email this morning - maybe you haven't seen (I'll send it via here as a PM after typing this).

They have decided to join us, leaving at 8:15 with us and joining whichever of the two main runs they feel like.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Nov 2011)

Sorry Ian - just realised that my mail to you thanking you for your efforts on this wasn't entirely clear - will forward the email from the other chappie pronto.

Paul


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2011)

I'm going to have to pull out of this ride now. Hope it's a good one, it was last year!!!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2011)

That looks like a hoot-wish I could get down for it! Meybe next year eh....


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm going to have to pull out of this ride now. Hope it's a good one, it was last year!!!




Nope you can't, sorry, you are in unless you give us a bloody good reason.


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nope you can't, sorry, you are in unless you give us a bloody good reason.



Pin 'im dahn!


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nope you can't, sorry, you are in unless you give us a bloody good reason.



You have pm 


Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Nov 2011)

I'm hoping to meet at East Croydon for 8:15, I'll have a mate in tow.


----------



## rb58 (5 Nov 2011)

I shall be at the DT at 7.20am....


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2011)

light rain, stopping in the morning. North wind. I'll be changing some brake pads - the old crocks can be a bit unpredictable.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Nov 2011)

If I wake up early enough, and if I don't feel too rough and if the weather doesn't look too yucky and if the trains are running OK, I might see about getting to East Croydon for 8.15.

Although it's a lot of ifs.............


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Nov 2011)

I hope to be at East Croydon by 8.15, despite the fact that South East Trains seems to have closed its section of London Bridge station, making use of the infernal combustion engine, Mr Toyota, and The Current Wife plus Gatwick railway station, a train and a bike all part of the day's fun.


----------



## Titan yer tummy (5 Nov 2011)

I'm coming. Will be at EC. Train home after.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Nov 2011)

Anyone got a rough ETA for Crawley?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2011)

it's usually about 9.30ish


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2011)

10.00 or so - do you want me to keep you informed?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2011)

1567950 said:


> Really? I suggested 10:30 to Greg a couple of pages back.



Nah, it's usually before that as I always have to wait until 10am for MaccyD's to open in Asda's


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Nov 2011)

A call or a txt from the Gatwick region would be spiffy, thanks.


----------



## topcat1 (6 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Another safety notice.
> 
> Can I also say that those who are joining the ride for the first time.
> 
> It's not advisable to stop in front of any of the vintage cars at junctions or traffic lights. Some of these old cars take a very long time to stop, if stop at all. Brakes seemed to have been an afterthought on some of these contraptions. So be aware and keep to the side of the road if there are cars coming up behind you.



+1
see you out there


----------



## TimO (6 Nov 2011)

I managed to avoid getting squished by any of the cars, old or the newer more common variety!

I've got a small handful of images here, after which the camera started playing silly buggers, so I gave up on it.

That ride was immense fun, it's definitely one of the better ways to see those old cars, and you can probably beat most of them there should you be so inclined!


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Nov 2011)

My first time on this ride, great fun.

Andy Allsops white rocket attracted about as much attention as the old cars!


My pics are HERE


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Nov 2011)

A good day out in splendid company. Thanks to Lewisham and Southwark cyclists for organising it. Gentlemen who were abed at 8.15 this morning missed a fine day awheel.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2011)

got back about an hour ago.
Once again this ride is a yearly cycling highlight. It really is jolly fun. Every one is in a great mood, car drivers and cyclists alike.

I stuck with Arallsops velomobile all the way to Brighton, keeping station and testing myself trying to keep up. Boy, does that thing shift. 





(Mark's pic, hope you don't mind)

I was doing 40 down one hill and Andy disappeared into the distance. It gave me a really good work out just trying to keep up with the blighter. By the time we got to Brighton, the old legs were jelly.



After fish and chips at the Madeira myself, Andy and Ross set off back to home. Climbing Devils Dyke was bleedin' hard work with the vicious headwind. Usually I can hit high 40's down the other side. Today I had to pedal to keep moving...

A mile or so before Handcross, Andy had a major mechanical with the Velomobile. The rear deraillier decided to come away from the hanger, stripping the threads and bending the hanger in the process. Much 'umming and 'ahing and it was decided to turn the VM into a single speed. Or should say a 25kg single speed. This was going to be tough work for Andy getting it up the hills. But the trooper he is, he did it. I left him in Bromley looking 'spent'. A gallant effort from the man.

112 miles for the day.. roll on next year.

If you haven't done this ride, then put it in your calender for next year. I think the estimate was that there was about 50 cyclists at Croydon. Not bad at all.


----------



## Titan yer tummy (6 Nov 2011)

martinbrice said:


> A good day out in splendid company. Thanks to Lewisham and Southwark cyclists for organising it. Gentlemen who were abed at 8.15 this morning missed a fine day awheel.


It was good to meet with you. Thanks for your helpful steer about FNRTtC. I made it to Brighton OK so I think perhaps I could do the night ride. Maybe in the spring. I shall have to get Mrs TyT used to the idea first.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2011)

Titan yer tummy said:


> It was good to meet with you. Thanks for your helpful steer about FNRTtC. I made it to Brighton OK so I think perhaps I could do the night ride. Maybe in the spring. *I shall have to get Mrs TyT used to the idea first.*


She should come too. Simples!


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Nov 2011)

It would be well within your capabilities. After all, I manage it


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Nov 2011)

">


This was the usual reaction to Andys velomobile!
I rode with Andy, Ian, Colin and Russ from Crawley to Ansty (where I stopped for tea and to wait for my mate to catch up) and can confirm that the velomobile does indeed go at a rate!


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Nov 2011)

What a fab day, this ride just gets better every year !


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2011)

Some reaction to Andy's Velomobile.


Does it have an electric motor?
Is there someone in there driving it?
What is it?


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Nov 2011)

I was asked 'Is it pedal powered?'


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Every one is in a great mood, car drivers and cyclists alike.
> 
> I stuck with Arallsops velomobile all the way to Brighton, keeping station and testing myself trying to keep up. Boy, does that thing shift.
> 
> If you haven't done this ride, then put it in your calender for next year. I think the estimate was that there was about 50 cyclists at Croydon. Not bad at all.



Yep, the best demonstration of share the road I know. I found the velomobile almost spooky as it whoosed by - last I saw of it was just after Paese Pottage Services.

Tom Crispin's party of 13 hit the pier at 3:30 - a bunch which included a 10 and 12 year old as well as two 15 year olds.

A lot of us did an extended stop in South Croydon to let the vets past which gave us a really good ride in the midst of the field. 

Thanks to all for coming.

We bumped into some chaps from Pollards Hill Cyclists at Ansty - they are regulars as I eventually realised who they were - they left East Croydon a bit earlier than us I think - their informal leader (everything's pretty informal on this ride) described it as the best cycle ride of the year. 

Thanks to everyone for coming.

To next year - first Sunday of November.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Nov 2011)

Despite all my "ifs" mentioned earlier, I did manage to turn out for this one! 

However, due to a combination of late running trains, I didn't actually get to East Croydon until about 08.40. So, as I knew everyone else would have set off earlier, I simply set off at a rapid pace, following my GPS due south. I thought I'd soon catch the others up, but despite going into speedy mode, I only saw a couple of other cyclists before the half way point. I did however stop off in Redhill when I thought I saw a load of Messerschmitts:-







For a lot of the journey, I was following this splendid car:-






I spotted TC1 popping into Asda in Crawley, and met up with Ian, Andy & his incredible cycling machine






plus Tim & Annie on their Pino and few others The mystery of the missing cyclists was solved after about 30 minutes when lots more appeared, as it seems they didn't initially go south from Croydon. Although I guess that's understandable with the one-way system.

It really was amazing seeing the complete contrast of innovation and direction taken by 100 year old cars:-






Although there weren't just the vintage cars there:-






On the way, there was a Caterham 7 rally, and quite a few other rare vehicles zooming around. Although as was to be expected, the further south we went, the greater the number of vehicles stopping for a mechanical. Although when the engine looks like this






instead of a mass of electronics, it's probably much simpler to repair - I did spot one guy with a blowtorch working on the underside of one car.

Anyway, after a quick dash along the cycle path, it was along the front to the Madeira for fish & chips. It seemed weird to see so many people around in Brighton.

A very good day out, and the rest of my photos are shown here.


----------



## zigzag (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I stuck with Arallsops velomobile all the way to Brighton, keeping station and testing myself trying to keep up. Boy, does that thing shift.



a fun day out and a shame i couldn't come. those velomobiles are a work of a devil - the speed difference on the flats and downhill is phenominal (we were intimidated by a few during pbp). glad to hear it reached bromley safely, barring mechanicals . i hope it's not too costly to fix it.


----------



## Mista Preston (7 Nov 2011)

Nice Pic in today's Metro... ( is that a CCer? )

Thanks Becs for spotting it !


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Nov 2011)

Wot wot wot is that.. ahem.... pedal powered contraption??? 

Is it wide enough for thighs like mine?

And... is it rain proof?? Silly question maybe, but the internal spray?? I could imagine it like going down a water slide.....


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Wot wot wot is that.. ahem.... pedal powered contraption???




Its a velomobile, dear boy, and yes, pedal powered.



Davywalnuts said:


> Is it wide enough for thighs like mine?



No. Actually, quite seriously, no. The current one affords me a good 2mm either side.



Davywalnuts said:


> And... is it rain proof?? Silly question maybe, but the internal spray?? I could imagine it like going down a water slide.....



Monocoque, with wheels on the outside. I'm cocooned. Come rain, or shine, I'm a sweaty wreck.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


>


This brings to mind the time The Kid came home about three in the morning. She'd called to say she had no money for a taxi, and could we meet her at the door with the cash. All went to plan. Except that she had her mum's £450 handbag with her.

All I'm saying, Andy, is that it's just a matter of time............


----------



## clarion (7 Nov 2011)

Marvellous ride. I very much enjoyed the way everyone seemed to be able to share the road happily for just one day (with the exception of the Clio driver, who zoomed past shouting 'Why aren't you on the cycle path?' As he didn't get far, the next time we passed him, I quietly asked, 'Why aren't you on the motorway?').

It did get pretty smoky a couple of times, and I'm glad I was carrying my Ventolin, but that wasn't too much of a problem. I was impressed with the three guys I saw on Ordinaries, at least one of whom had ridden from London. I think I shall have to get a period Safety to do a future ride (even if it does mean pushing it up the hills).

Tea and chips at the Madeira with the wonderful Adrian was a great way to finish. It was the second time ever I'd ridden to Brighton (and the second within a month), the furthest our friend had ever ridden, and the longest ride I've ever managed on my lovely Woodrup.

Can't wait for the commercials ride next...


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Nov 2011)

A lovely day out for me and Mrs. Hall

Got to Crawley a bit on the early side (much to the annoyance of Mrs. Hall), then had a call from dellz to say they were at Hooley. We went back home to grab a better pair of gloves and do some microfettling of the head set. Then back down town to find the Scouts weren't selling Bread Pudding, so bacon butties were substituted.

We bimbled to the south end of the High Street to find ianrauk, arallsopp, TimO, jane and others. Blimey, the arallsopp machine is a thing of beauty and wonderment. I directed people to the coffee shop. Dellz, The Babe and Adrian arrived and promptly hid in Asda. The lovely Mrs. arallsopp appeared with two small arallsopps, who were slightly shy at first but as charming as can be.

Then we were off, and I immediately unshipped the chain, as the peloton shot through the lights. We then sort of leapfrogged our way southwards, making and losing contact with various riders, getting a good turn of speed thanks to the friendly tailwind.

Brighton, Madiera cafe, fish n chips, chatter, met Ham, helped the smaller junior arallsopp with her car (which seemed to have cloned number plates) and drink. Then off to Falmer to visit a friend and home via Her Majesty's Railways.


----------



## TimO (7 Nov 2011)

clarion said:


> ... It was the second time ever I'd ridden to Brighton (and the second within a month), ...
> 
> Can't wait for the commercials ride next...



Why wait that long, someone will quite possibly organise another Definitely-Not-The-FNRttC ride in the slightly nippier months of the year, before next years rides start up.

Last year it wasn't too cold in January, although we went to Bognor, not Brighton.

You've got some studded tyres now, so even a little bit of ice or snow shouldn't stop you. 

(...although I'm not sure about riding Vince, the snow bike, that far. He's rather heavy!)


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Nov 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> I was asked 'Is it pedal powered?'



I was asked "Can you move it? It's blocking the gangway and people have to get through" by the charming broom wielder at the Madeira Cafe.


----------



## User10571 (7 Nov 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> I was asked "Can you move it? It's blocking the gangway and people have to get through" by the charming broom wielder at the Madeira Cafe.




You don't ...... don't ...mean Chair and Table Man, do you?


----------



## User10571 (7 Nov 2011)

1567979 said:


> The very same.



... ssshhhhudddderrrr....


----------



## User10571 (7 Nov 2011)

1567981 said:


> Just think of it as performance art



From a dark, dark place....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

User10571 said:


> ... ssshhhhudddderrrr....



I think it was him that made the sausage from my hot dog roll on to the floor...


----------



## Mista Preston (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I think it was him that made the sausage from my hot dog roll on to the floor...


----------



## User10571 (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I think it was him that made the sausage from my hot dog roll on to the floor...


I think it's fair to say, without fear of contradiction, that he is quite an exceptional character....


----------



## clarion (7 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I think it was him that made the sausage from my hot dog roll on to the floor...



That does sound like a dodgy euphemism.


----------



## topcat1 (7 Nov 2011)

What an exhausting ride, trying to keep up with Andy nearly killed me.






Ok so i've got virtually the same pics as those you've seen posted. 
So here's some others

























I'll make you famous Clive


----------



## User10571 (7 Nov 2011)

Am interested in the big block V8's pictured in TC'S snaps.

Petrolhead?

Moi?

Surely not.


----------



## topcat1 (11 Nov 2011)

here's my pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157628102672814/

thankyou Bluehills and Ian 

I got to meet Evey Tunk and the beautiful Darcy


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Nov 2011)

Thanks Topcat1 - glad you enjoyed it - I set the thing up 5 years ago and it's getting more popular - have fond memories of the second year when Ian on a high on arrival at the pier marched up and shook my hand. User10571 was on the first ride.

Bill was formally (though you will have gathered that it's far from a normal formal ride and for a few years has inevitably split into groups) leading this year's ride but has gone a bit bashful on doing the report so I'll do a quick one when I have a mo and post it to the

Lewisham Cyclists



web site - I'll link to it here when it's done - I'll include a link to your great pics (and the other oness above) - you have both captured the spirit of the day. There wll also be a link to a really nice movie one of our pals from north of the river made.

I think I may have been introduced to you at Crawley by Ian.

honk honk, P


----------



## Mista Preston (11 Nov 2011)

topcat1 said:


> here's my pics
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...57628102672814/
> 
> ...



great pics Dave - this pic makes the WOW look even more like a missile !


----------



## TimO (11 Nov 2011)

topcat1 said:


> here's my pics
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...57628102672814/
> 
> ...



Yay, me !


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Nov 2011)

Report now here.

http://lewishamcycli...-the-cars-2011/

Report as such won't be of great interest to you chaps, and you will have seen the pics (thanks chaps - I've destroyed two camaras on rides and didn't take any pics this year) but worth checking out for the video.


----------

